# fuel mixture for old 6hp evinrude



## ugabowhunter (Apr 9, 2007)

need to know what the ratio is for mixing the oil for an old  (70's model) evinrude 6hp fisherman. i was thinking 50:1, but not sure at all. anyone got an idea??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 9, 2007)

50:1


----------



## Trooper Bob (Apr 9, 2007)

My 1967 Evinrude is 50:1.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Apr 9, 2007)

50:1. that's what i thought. got it running tonight. runs like a dream. its a 69 model i think. tough to beat for $150


----------



## Hunter Blair (Apr 9, 2007)

you might want to run it b/t 40 and 50 to one... that is what my local boat mechanic recommended to me.... he says he sees a lot of small outboards that get run too lean and burn up... just be careful you dont go any leaner than 50:1 and you should be ok


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 17, 2007)

Way back when I was a kid, and these were the most common size motors used, the formula was. " A Co-Cola bottle full of oil to a gallon of gas". I think you will find that this is right on the money.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 17, 2007)

> A Co-Cola bottle full of oil to a gallon of gas". I think you will find that this is right on the money.



I think you will find that this will foul your plugs so quickly you won't believe it.

The classic Coke bottles (which is what your formula refers to) were  a little over 6 oz.

The gas to oil ratio was 25 to 1 and most likely , ordinary motor oil was used.


----------

